# Dayacom Pen Kits



## Crashmph (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I was browsing around on Daycom's website and found some pen kits/component sets I would like to try. Anyone know who sells any of these pens?


----------



## gbpens (Apr 1, 2013)

The top two look like Jr. Gent II's. Try CSA. They come on a postable and non-postable version. Also check out their Venus kit.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 1, 2013)

CSUSA sells the last one pictured


----------



## Silverado (Apr 1, 2013)

William-Woodwrite in Canada has the Kit with the crystal called Regal


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Apr 1, 2013)

Silverado said:


> William-Woodwrite in Canada has the Kit with the crystal called Regal



They's look awesome with Toni's PC blanks.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 1, 2013)

I like the top one. What is the MOQ?


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 1, 2013)

thewishman said:


> I like the top one. What is the MOQ?



500 

Here are some more images of it.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 2, 2013)

Wish I had the means and market to pick that kit up.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 2, 2013)

gbpens said:


> The top two look like Jr. Gent II's. Try CSA. They come on a postable and non-postable version. Also check out their Venus kit.


The top one isn't a Jr Gent II Dayacom does have Jr Gentlemen pens   but that one is called "Citizen" and I don't know of anyone who sells it. The second one is similar to but it isn't a Jr Gent 2 either ... the centerband is different.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 2, 2013)

If enough of you like them you could put together a Limited group buy to meet MOQ.  You'd need to all want the same finish though because MOQ applies to finish not style.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> If enough of you like them you could put together a Limited group buy to meet MOQ.  You'd need to all want the same finish though because MOQ applies to finish not style.



I was thinking of doing the same thing Smitty!  

Unless anyone can find a seller to the common folk out there, Anyone game for getting a group buy started to try to get this kit?  I would be interested in a few dozen of these kits.

Michael


----------



## betwisted (Apr 3, 2013)

I've seen them and thought about a group buy situation several times...curious what a 500 lot would cost to have sent over this way...

probably should've at least emailed them, but I seem to forget it when I have the opportunity


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 3, 2013)

OK guys FYI. First pictured pen is Dayacom Citizen $10.52 each in MOQ of 500 pieces in Rhodium Rollerball shipped.  Drill bits 12.5mm, 27/64 and tubes are the same as Jr. Statesman.

I'm guessing, but did not ask, that Ti, Black Ti and 10K gold will be a little less money.

If you've never dealt with Dayacom you might want to find someone who has to handle that end of the buy.  I can help you here, but only with the actual transaction with Dayacom.  I don't know if they are still as fussy, but it used to be they would only deal with businesses on the wholesale side of the house.

If you get to 375 Smitty's Pen Works will finish your order.  You'll need to get a group buy approved and set up in accordance with the IAP Group buy rules and you'll need a coordinator.  As a vendor I can't do that (and wouldn't if I could).


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 3, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> OK guys FYI. First pictured pen is Dayacom Citizen $10.52 each in MOQ of 500 pieces in Rhodium Rollerball shipped.  Drill bits 12.5mm, 27/64 and tubes are the same as Jr. Statesman.
> 
> I'm guessing, but did not ask, that Ti, Black Ti and 10K gold will be a little less money.
> 
> ...


BTW Jr Statesman sells in the $30.00 range for reference.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 3, 2013)

I already emailed Dayacom asking for a list of prices for all of their Citizen prices. I will post the specifics when I get home from work this evening. 

I have already inquired with Monty The group by coordinator about a group by being organized for this kit. 

I also asked for a lower MOQ from Dayacom for purchasing this pen kit. The response I got was 250 rollerball and 250 fountain kits at a minimum of the same plating to combine for a total of 500 minimum in one plating.

Michael


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 3, 2013)

This is the emailed data I got for Dayacom this afternoon

PARTS NUMBER	                                       DESCRIPTION	 MOQ	 FOB TAIWAN	 AMOUNT
131-6636/F/10K	 10K, CITIZEN FOUNTAIN PEN KIT	 500	 US$12.55	 
 131-6636/R/10K	 10K, CITIZEN ROLLERBALL PEN KIT	 500	 US$9.05	 
 131-6636/F/BT	 BLACK TITANIUM, CITIZEN FOUNTAIN PEN KIT	 500	 US$11.55	 
 131-6636/R/BT	 BLACK TITANIUM, CITIZEN ROLLERBALL PEN KIT	 500	 US$8.50	 
 131-6636/F/IPT	 TITANIUM GOLD, CITIZEN FOUNTAIN PEN KIT	 500	 US$11.55	 
 131-6636/R/IPT	 TITANIUM GOLD, CITIZEN ROLLERBALL PEN KIT	 500	 US$8.50	 
 131-6636/F/RH	 RHODIUM, CITIZEN FOUNTAIN PEN KIT	 500	 US$13.50	 
 131-6636/R/RH	 RHODIUM, CITIZEN ROLLERBALL PEN KIT	 500	 US$10.10	 
 131-6636/TU	 REPLACEMENT TUBES (2PCS) FOR CITIZEN PENS	 500	 US$0.30	 
 131-6636/BU	 SET OF BUSHINGS FOR CITIZEN PENS (4PCS)	 500	 US$0.95	 

 	 DRILL SIZES AT 12.50MM AND 27/64" DRILL BITS.	 	 	 

And this one about smaller MOQ orders. 

131-6636 Citizen Fountain/Rollerball pen kits are same drill bits and same
brass tubes with our Jr. Gent types, Jr. Statesman and Jr. Retro pens.

We can allow you with 250pcs each to combine with Fountain/Rollerball pen
kit for 500pcs for one plating.

Anyone have any thoughts on the matter?


----------

